# need your advices



## joel90 (Jul 7, 2013)

I am new here and I was wondering if you can help me ,am preparing to travel to dubai to live and work in dubai,i will be traveling on a visit visa,can i work in dubai whit a visit visa??????please advice me


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/139533-how-find-jobs-dubai-uae-thread.html


----------



## Evok (Apr 6, 2012)

No. 

Read what rsinner posted.


----------

